# Language, language, language



## Dge464

Three years on, and I still struggle with the german language. :confused2: My children both go to german schools and are fluent. Have tried volkshochschule but timings with children at german schools doesn't work.

At home everything is English, tv, radio etc and my friendship group is English too.

Anyone in cologne area willing to help


----------



## James3214

I can sympathise with you. I still struggle at times and who wouldn't with a language that has 16 different ways of saying 'the'!
What I would suggest is to try and socialise more with the local native speakers not expats as you are likely to find on here. Also, watch more German TV, listen to radio and read the German newspapers to improve your ability. 
Another suggestion is to try and find a 'Deutsche stammtisch' that meets in Cologne where you can practice. There is one here in Frankfurt where they alternate between English and German each week. If you can't find one, start one up at a convenient time for yourself. Social media such as Facebook, Yahoo are good for finding and organising the meet ups. 

It's not easy I know, but keep at it eh!


----------



## twostep

Turn off your English surroundings. Radio, TV, conversation - let your ears get used to the sound. You will catch yourself mimicking it in no time. Check the local library for Rosetta Stone which is very userfriendly. Do not get hung up on grammar until you have some vocabulary


----------



## tommy-rose63

I've lived in Norway for years,it took me many many years before i grasped the lingo,and now i shall move to Wiesbaden in the summer,not looking forward to going through the process all again.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I have a degree in German languages and literature and basically got my job in Germany by claiming I was "fluent" in the language. Still, for most of the time I lived there I felt distinctly awkward and like I'd forgotten everything I ever knew.

Only thing that really helps is to force yourself out into situations where you have to use your German, watch at least the news on television in German to hear the language and see how much you do understand, or watch a favorite tv show on German tv (i.e. dubbed into German) now and then.

It's a real struggle at first, but the Germans are far more encouraging than the French when it comes to strangers learning their language (and, you can drop the odd word in in English and usually everyone understands). The more you push yourself, the faster you'll make progress (though you may not feel like you're making much progress).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## James3214

tommy-rose63 said:


> I've lived in Norway for years,it took me many many years before i grasped the lingo,and now i shall move to Wiesbaden in the summer,not looking forward to going through the process all again.


I always think after learning one language then any others come a lot easier. Anyway, good luck!


----------



## elflocko

Another idea that a friend of mine shared is to go through an English\German Dictionary and label *everything* in your house with the German word for that item (and don't forget the gender so you add the proper die, sie, das, etc). You'll be amazed out how quickly your vocabulary grows by just doing this...


----------



## soryps

Dge464 said:


> At home everything is English, tv, radio etc and my friendship group is English too.


Well, there's a huge part of your problem.. none of that will change unless you change it yourself


----------



## MaidenScotland

Advertise an English lesson in exchange for German, my daughter teaches English in Spain but she gives 3 private lessons in exchange for 3 Spanish, they go out shopping, eat breakfast in a café, go to each other houses and just sit and drink coffee, they have even gone to the hairdressers together . they talk only in one language for half the lesson then swap to the other language for the remaining time left. 
It's free and it also widens your friendship circle.


----------



## Dennis_V

The way I've learned English to a native level was to keep and do everything in English, although I realise that learning German must be alot harder.

I'd suggest watching movies in German with German subtitles, set your computer's operating system to German (if possible), read German books, newspapers, etc. Write down EVERY word you're having trouble with and look it up.
And, most importantly, get some German social contacts!

I'm living in Bonn btw. so might be able to help out a bit.


----------



## gozer87

I second the recomendation to immerse yourself in German so you can learn it. My daughter's friends find it a hoot that I use them to teach me German.


----------



## Coton90

gozer87 said:


> I second the recomendation to immerse yourself in German so you can learn it. My daughter's friends find it a hoot that I use them to teach me German.


I'm from the French Forum, but I did live 20 years in Germany in Giessen, Stuttgart, Zweibruecken and Kaiserslautern and my German is very good (it would be a shame if it weren't after 20 years).

But I'm now in France and I'm conversant but not fluent in French. Fortunately we have a friendship networking site called "On Va Sortir". It's a site for people that like to go out and do different activities, be they cultural, athletic, social or just sight-seeing. It's not a dating site per se but some people use it for this.

I find this site is an excellent way to meet French people and improve my French. Many of the members understand English and some even speak it. I sponsored a visit to the Noilly Prat cellars in our town and we all had a great time.

If you have a similar organization in Deutschland, it could be worth checking out. 

Cheers


----------

